# Loud, Rough engine, among other problems



## mylesmyles (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a 1998 Altima 5 speed with about 112K miles. I've had it for 9 months so far. Ever since I bought it, the engine had been REALLY loud, at least most of the time. The car also vibrates more that any other car I have driven (because of the engine). It is a lot louder when it is cold outside, and gets a little quieter as it warms up. There is also a slight gas/oil smell when the heat is on full blast when the car is warming up (not too strong of a smell). Also, you can smell a faint gas smell while the car is stopped at a light with the windows down (only sometimes). Do you guys think that this is being caused by an exhaust leak? That is really the only explanation that I can think of. I also should note that the Altima has always started up without a problem and the check engine light is not on.

Also, on a side note, the rear suspension of the car creaks over bumps, but only if it is cold. When it is hot outside, I cannot hear any creaking. The colder it gets, however, the louder the creaking gets.

Thanks for any help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## mylesmyles (Oct 30, 2010)

*I must also add...*

I forgot to add that my car is leaking oil at a pretty slow rate (from high on the dipstick to medium-low in a little over 3000 miles) and it is also leaking antifreeze at a faster rate (after being at school for about eight hours, I usually return to my car to find a puddle of antifreeze the size of two quarters on the ground).

I don't know if this is part of the loud engine problem or if it is a completely different problem, but hopefully it might help in a diagnosis.

Thanks again.


----------

